# Aug-April progress



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

although I started around August last year I think I got going around November so I'm hoping I can progress this much in the next 6 months. 
Lots of input from guys on here. Scott, Robert, Tom and off courses Henry's input doesn't count.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 14, 2016)

Tony, it's been fun watching your progress along the way. I'm really digging the April 2016 one - nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 14, 2016)

Very nice! Can't wait to see what the knives will look like at the Aug 2016 point.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 14, 2016)

Looking good Tony!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2016)

It's been fun watching Paxton grow up on WB, and watching your knife and hairstick making skills grow up on WB, and watching your and Henry's love for each other grow on WB.


Seriously keep at the knife making Tony. You've come far pilgrim.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It's been fun watching Paxton grow up on WB, and watching your knife and hairstick making skills grow up on WB, and watching your and Henry's love for each other grow on WB.
> 
> 
> Seriously keep at the knife making Tony. You've come far pilgrim.


Henry can't help it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 14, 2016)

You're doing good bud !!! Look forward to seeing more of em

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 14, 2016)

Impressive. IDK I'm kinda down with a snakewood handled shiv though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 14, 2016)

Awesome! !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2016)

I like the first one best...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 14, 2016)

Your progress is really pretty damned impressive Tony. A hell of a lot faster than mine. Just ask Tom  
@Molokai Keep cranking them out. Your grinds are very consistent now. Your style will emerge pretty quickly although that too is consistent already.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I like the first one best...


Trade you for a hollow form lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Your progress is really pretty damned impressive Tony. A hell of a lot faster than mine. Just ask Tom
> @Molokai Keep cranking them out. Your grinds are very consistent now. Your style will emerge pretty quickly although that too is consistent already.


Well I've blown out phone up with questions.


----------



## Strider (Apr 17, 2016)

That is an amazing progress! But now your knives are boring, no mistakes or character whatsoever, no spirit in them, no mistakes, they're factory precise! :P 

Good job man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2016)

Strider said:


> That is an amazing progress! But now your knives are boring, no mistakes or character whatsoever, no spirit in them, no mistakes, they're factory precise! :P
> 
> Good job man!


I have a longggggg way to go


----------



## Strider (Apr 17, 2016)

If you pass by my house, drop one in my mailbox :P

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 18, 2016)

Like they said, your progress is very good. Hope you will experiment with some new templates and new steels.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Like they said, your progress is very good. Hope you will experiment with some new templates and new steels.


I have a couple different designs fixing to work on. As far as steel all I have is the little coffee can forge for now and afraid of other steels


----------



## CWS (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

